# Old Photoshop work



## Rabieshund (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't use Photoshop very much anymore, except for editing photos and such. But I used to do entire artworks with it, so I'll share some old shiat. 


1. Top Model
http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3074/topmodel9le.jpg

2. The Spine Phenomenon
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3956/spinephenomenon2sw.jpg

3. Just Fly Away
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/3936/justflyaway0lt.jpg

4. Finished product from my Ghost Tutorial
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5540/finished9lw.jpg
Tutorial can be found here: http://www.deviantart.com/view/32444225/

5. Just a planet without background or anything.
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4764/frndligttillbra8uj.jpg

6. Stable
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/2938/stable9mz.jpg

Hope you guys like them.


----------



## JJP (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! These are really good!! I like them all! #2 and #4 are my favourites though! #4 is so spooky, I love it!!!! ;-)


----------



## Rabieshund (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Arch (Jul 12, 2006)

good ps skills..... i used to do similar stuff..... its good to know ps so well..... comes in handy for photography editing :thumbsup:


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 13, 2006)

you've got alot of talent, that's some great work!  some are a bit dark for me (just personal taste, they are still very well done), but  the spine phenomenon is incredible.


----------



## breezeart (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello Rabieshund], great ideas,
cool work!!!!!!


----------



## duncanp (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow some really good stuf + on DA


----------



## GoM (Aug 16, 2006)

I love the first and the last ones, personally. Your planet ones are sick as well, but those two in particular are right up my alley. Nice.


----------



## x highhand17 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow i LOVE number 3 GREAT WORK


----------

